# best battery to run with air ride.



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

do you guy think its in best interest to upgrade the battery too. and if so what kind. Optima? yellow top, red top? whats the difference in those. I just wanna do everything right the first time.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: best battery to run with air ride. (adharl)*

I don't know if it was completley necessary, but my battery coincidentally died while doing my install of the bags so I took it upon myself to go ahead and upgrade. I used to have a red top optima in my race truck for vibration reasons but for this car I wanted something that would run the compressors (if needed) subs, etc.... while the car wasn't running and still have the balls to kick the motor over for a start. That is why I went with the yellow top, kinda like a deep cycle for your car. You can drain the hell outta it and it will still start your car for you. That and it last two times longer than your conventional battery. 
my .02cents


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If you are going to do an aftermarket battery I would do a Yellow topped (deep cycle). But I am with JB I would say it wouldnt be really necessary. 
Maybe a upgraded alternator? It depends on what kind of compressors you are running.


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I am probably gonna do 2 viairs 400's. I do plan on eventually doing a system too. so yellow top it is!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I am running a a second battery, Stinger SPV 44 ( I think thats the model) but I am doing mostly for my system.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I have a Red Top for the starter and a Yellow Top for all my audio and air needs.


----------

